# Solved: Black screen in memtest



## Zerri (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay not sure if Im posting this in right place.. 

Pretty much has having problems with guild wars 2 all of a sudden and was recommended to test ram so I downloaded the newest version of memtest got it put onto a usb stick and went to run test. It starts all fine but never makes it past the first pass, the screen just goes no connection but the pc keeps running.

Not sure whats going on. 

Any help would be awesome =^.^=


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

are you running it on one stick at a time

are you booting the computer from the usb stick


----------



## Zerri (Jan 16, 2013)

Tried it one at at time, tried both together, tried each on both slots, and yea booting it from the usb, the test seems to be going fine at first -.- gets around 10-15mins in, its testing 2x2gb DDR2, well two gig at a time


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

what are you running
video card brand and model
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for 12v line voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Zerri (Jan 16, 2013)

Windows 7 premium 64 sp1
ATI Radeon HD 5570
AMD Athlon II X2 250
Asus M2N68-AM Plus
2x2GB DDR2 
on the power parts there's switching power supply model : 400watx ( never really looked at the power supply before lol)
No real brand as someone got it made for me as a gift.
+12V 12.93v
core temp 34
gpu temp 42

Umm hope that's everything, would it help if I said that I noticed some games I used to play ok not playing as well even on lower settings? And that I did a clean install of windows the other day and at the end of the installation I had the same black screen?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

upgrade the power supply the 12v line is out of spec and underpowered

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013


----------



## Zerri (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks, may take a while though lol need to save a bit first. Do you think it's the cause? Sorry kind of new to computer hardware >.> I'm more a software gal, which is sad I should learn more about what powers said software


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

most likely see if you can borrow one to check with


----------



## Zerri (Jan 16, 2013)

Will do this weekend, think I know someone that might help with that  Thanks again. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

ok we will wait and see how you go


----------



## Zerri (Jan 16, 2013)

Fixed it  turns out yes I needed a new power supply, but the main problem was my graphics card was going. So replaced both now working properly!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted


----------

